
Yahoo CEO Mayer: Priority on Alibaba Separation - kiril-me
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2016-02-03/yahoo-ceo-mayer-priority-on-alibaba-separation
======
kiril-me
"Yahoo situation is complicated and it's obvious to every one. What's sad. We
need complicated solution" Marissa, good luck!!!

